# Photo Effects



## wilsonfe (Aug 9, 2010)

How to get the colors and the effects of this photo?
How to make a picture like that?


----------



## Ryan Awesomeo (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Adobe Lightroom


----------



## KKJUN (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## err_ok (Aug 10, 2010)

Is it just me or does the guy on the left look like he's skewed or something... the perspective is all wrong.


----------



## Stitadhi Ratha (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello,
Nice pictures of the guys standing in the street.
It looks like the photo has been taken at the time of sun shed with the digital camera.

Thanks
Stitadhi Ratha

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/stitadhi-ratha.html


----------



## thebeatles (Aug 12, 2010)

First thing: DON'T POST OTHER PEOPLES PHOTOS WITHOUT PERMISSION!

As far as the shot goes, the sun is behind the band (obviously) creating a nice back light.  The members look to be lit with studio lights or strobes from the front.  As far as how they achieved that effect in processing, there are tons of methods you could employ to achieve that effect.  There are also quite a few photo editing programs that would enable you to get that effect.  I would spend some time watching youtube photoshop tutorials on curves/layers/adjustments/levels.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 12, 2010)

Why would you want to? It's a crappy photo.


----------



## conorg (Sep 6, 2010)

Use photoshop....it works wonders


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 7, 2010)

Using photoshop is part of it (or lightroom even) but lighting itself is much more important. I believe this is the Dave Hill effect (google it), and lots of people try to emulate it in many different ways.


----------



## terri (Sep 12, 2010)

All: I moved this thread over from the Alternative forum, as this is a digital manipulation and not film based.    

Thanks!


----------



## Garbz (Sep 13, 2010)

The actual photoshop effects in this image are very few.

The perspective is caused by using a wide angle and shooting low.
The lighting is a very key part of this. You need to balance the sunlight with powerful flashes.
A good lens is a must when shooting straight into the sun like that.
After that in photoshop it's all a matter of bumping up the contrast, applying unsharp mask (not to sharpen but with a huge radius like 40pixels), and then finally sucking the blue out of the picture with curves.


----------

